# BOY or GIRL



## bniles4 (Aug 4, 2008)

If you see this you should respond. A lot of people ask me why I got a girl chihuahua, & whats the difference between them (besides the obvious )

Why did you chose the sex of your chi? 
Did you look at any other chis (of the opposite sex) before picking yours?
If you have both, which sex is more clingy (if any)?
For those with just one, would you ever get a second chi of opposite sex?



my answers
Why did you chose the sex of your chi? *I really wanted a girl, i'm not sure why. *
Did you look at any other chis (of the opposite sex) before picking yours? *Yes, I looked at a long coat girl, that was blind in one eye (she was super cute though) but she came from a puppy mill, and didn't look very healthy. so i kept looking, i liked a boy i saw that was all black, but it didnt feel right i was going to keep looking then i saw sophies litter and fell in love with her. i loved the colors of her brothers but when i saw her i knew i had to have her. and picked her up the next day before the other lady could get her haha*
If you have both, which sex is more clingy (if any)? *n/a*
For those with just one, would you ever get a second chi of opposite sex? *I don't think I'd want a boy, unless i fell in love with it. i would probably want another little girl.*


----------



## SillySally (Jan 2, 2009)

Well I have always had girls even tho when I went searching for a chi I always found the boys more to the specifics that I was looking for. I like the fact that girls squat to pee and don't hike their leg on everything in their path. I also like to roll my dog over to scratch her belly and the all mighty lip stick doesn't come racing out...ewww LOL!

Some of my customers have opted not to get their male dogs neutered ( Male issues!) but IMO a few un-neutered males I deal with have attitudes and should be neutered...even human males LOL j/k

No I will always have girls  Its just what I prefer.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Thats a hard one for me as I have 3 girls and 2 boys. Personally my boys get on better with the girls and vise versa. I love them both infact my boys are far more loveing (well apart from Phoebe my shih-tzu).


----------



## xxxangelxxx (Mar 9, 2009)

ive always been brought up with females apart from one boy chi pedro who we used to call piddly pedro because he would just pee anywhere and on anyone lol. i dont like the way the dogs wee or the lipstick as sally mentioned although my mother in law has a cross dog who wees like a girl which my brother in law isnt happy the way she wees, maybe its because they have a girl dog also? i think if i ever had another chi i would still have a girl also x


----------



## shawtiee (Feb 4, 2009)

I just fell in love with my girl but still want a boy


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

> Why did you chose the sex of your chi?
> Did you look at any other chis (of the opposite sex) before picking yours?
> If you have both, which sex is more clingy (if any)?
> For those with just one, would you ever get a second chi of opposite sex?


i didnt care what sex i just saw zac and i wanted him he was just the cutest

then i decided i wanted another chi but this time i knew i wanted a girl to have 1 of each

my girl honey is more clingy than zac but zac has a great personality with everyone he meets he can be cheeky but funny with it honey zac is friends with everyone he meets honey is more selective of who she likes althought she loves cuddles with me it takes her a while to become comfortable with other folk

if i get another chi i would want another girl cause zac is the boss lol i wouldent want anothher boy being dominant over him so i think he will be my only boy


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Why did you chose the sex of your chi? 
Brody's litter just had 3 boys. We've always had girls in the past. We fell in love with Brody's outgoing personality. Thought we'd try a boy this time.

Did you look at any other chis (of the opposite sex) before picking yours? 
We looked at a couple of litters before Brody's that had both sexes. We didn't like their personalities. At one breeder we visited, the puppy for sale wouldn't come out from under the chair! We sat on the floor for an hour and talked to the breeder but we must have been too scary. LOL She finally pulled her out and handed her to us and she was terrified. We didn't want to deal with that. Would take a lot of rehab and socialization to get her to be friendly and well adjusted. That was the breeders fault for not socializing her. (And probably some genetic temperament too). She was the cutest little fluffy longhair though. 

If you have both, which sex is more clingy (if any)? No other girl Chi's, but my girl dogs I've had in the past were never clingy. They were very independent and could be moody and stubborn. I've heard that boys are more loving. That is sure true with Brody. He is the most loving dog we've ever had. OH! And for those who don't like the boy dog stuff.... he squats to pee. His red rocket RARELY comes out. And he never humps. I think alot of the stereotypical boy dog stuff can be modified with training. 

For those with just one, would you ever get a second chi of opposite sex? I would judge the dog on it's personality and looks (color, size, conformation) before I'd look at sex. A neutered dog makes a wonderful pet!


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

I wanted a girl. I don't know why though. What's weird though is that the behaviors we were trying to avoid our dogs do and they are both girls. They squat to pee but I noticed that they started lifting their rear left leg as they got older. They will also hump each other. We've been teaching them not to so now they wait until they think we are not looking. Brats!


----------



## Gisele (Jan 16, 2009)

Mu-Shu squats to pee and his red rocket has never come out, at least not around me. He basically potty trained himself, I just put the pad down and took him there a couple of times and that was it, He hardly ever barks and when he does it's just a couple of little barks. He likes children and stranges and is a very sweet little guy, so I think boys are great. I would get a girl if I got another just to have one of each but I don't think she could be any better than he is. It's just not possible, he's a great little guy.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

As much as I love Jago, I doubt I'll ever have another dog, I have always had bitches prior to our little lad.
That said, I think a dog and bitch (neutered) is a happy combination for them 

Barbara x


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

When I get my chihuahua she will definatly be a girl. I just feel immediatly drawn to females over males. I work in a kennels and soooo many things put me off the boys :S
The whole cocking the leg up everything they come into contact with is not cool....they are almost like a personal sprinkling system! Oh and longhaired breeds or breeds that have long fur i've noticed that a fair few of them will wee on their feet or fur which really grosses me out! Also i have a dislike of certain anatomy. Things swinging about and the red crayon just really put me off.....they way it pops out when they crouch to poo..... just too much for me to be dealing with right now lol

I'd never say never but I have to say i prefer females. The only thing that puts me off girls is their season, but that isn't a problem as i would get her spayed anyway. So its girls all the way for me


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

*Why did you chose the sex of your chi?* *I did want a girl, but the breeder was keeping the only girl. So I had between 2 boys to pick from. Kirby was 12 days old when I picked him out, him and his brother had no real difference but Kirby had a bigger White patch on his chest than his brother. I picked up Kirby and he started making puppy noise and I knew he was the one.* 









*Did you look at any other chis (of the opposite sex) before picking yours?* *I thought Kirbys Sister was cute, but she was keeping her.*

*If you have both, which sex is more clingy (if any)?* *Boys are way more clingy, than girls. Girls are like cats they want attention when they want it, then they want to run off. Boys always want to cuddle and kiss. I have 3 boys and 4 girls. Before I had 5 boys and 3 girls. We are addicted to boys because they are so lovey!*

*For those with just one, would you ever get a second chi of opposite sex?* *I have both sexes and wouldnt have it any other way...maybe one less boy lol*


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Why did you chose the sex of your chi? *I have boys in all breed's and I find them to be more loving and make better momma's boys ;-)*

Did you look at any other chis (of the opposite sex) before picking yours? 
*No, I always look for boys. I have had good luck with boys so why mess with a good thing.*

If you have both, which sex is more clingy (if any)? *I had a girl chi/mix in the past and she was more high strung, more destructive, and I had a harder time house training. She wasnt as loving either.*


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

bniles4 said:


> Why did you chose the sex of your chi?
> Did you look at any other chis (of the opposite sex) before picking yours?
> If you have both, which sex is more clingy (if any)?
> For those with just one, would you ever get a second chi of opposite sex?
> [/B]


I inherited Coco from a friend, and had no choice in her gender. My hubby insisted on another girl. After Bambi passed, he wouldn't even discuss a boy. He wanted his little baby girl.


No. We didn't look at any boys as he wasn't budging on that.


I find boys to be much more clingy. I find boys to be much more loving and less independent, in general. I have a boy mini dachshund, Cooper. I would not have a girl in that breed. The boys are much better behaved, easier to train, less stubborn, etc. etc. 

I'm happy with two girl chi's. They are fun to dress up and both my girls, and the new one so far, are very loving and clingy. I've never had a boy chi so I can't say for this breed but my boys in other breeds have been amazing pets. The lipstick thing never bothered me. I keep my longhair doxie's trimmed up and clean and once they are neutered, it doesn't really come out. 

If I got another chi, I would love to try a boy. I'm drawn to the boys on the forum even more than the girls sometimes.

Good thread. Interesting.


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

Why did you chose the sex of your chi? Neither was a preferance, I just wanted a chihuaua. I tend to lean more towards the males though. 
Did you look at any other chis (of the opposite sex) before picking yours?Yes but I knew when I saw Chopper he was the one, regardless of his sex. 
If you have both, which sex is more clingy (if any)?I have one of each and I would have to say at this time they are equally clingy. They both love to their cuddle time but neither are annoyingly clinging, just loving, not stuck up my butt all day clingy and I work at home so that's a good thing LOL.
For those with just one, would you ever get a second chi of opposite sex? n/a

Males don't lift their legs on everything they see like a lot of people tend to think. Chopper never lifted his leg in the house even before he was neutered and he was almost a year when he was neutered, he did lift his leg outside. He uses a potty box when we are out for the day and he has never ever lifted his leg while using it, always bends his belly downward with his legs spread. The reason our second chihuahua was not another male is my husband wanted the next one to be a female and I liked the idea that she got to wear dresses LOL.

I agree with Brody's mom, Chopper's little lipstick NEVER pops out and he rarely humps things whereas Ryleigh is always trying to get her grove on with her favorite stuffy LOL.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

When I was a little girl, my family always owned female dogs and cats. So I naturally gravitated towards owning female chihuahuas. We adopted Bella because we fell in love with her when we first saw her photo and we were looking for a female chi. 

When we were considering adopting a second chi, female Lina or male Boss from Kristin, we at first wanted to adopt Boss since we read that opposite sex dogs get along better than same sex dogs. However, we chose Lina because she was calm and not hyperactive like Boss. We already have hyperactive Bella, and didn't think adding a second hyperactive chi would be a good idea (my husband and I aren't getting any younger lol). Bella and Lina are loving and want to cuddle with my husband and me, but they are not clingy. 

If I were to adopt a third chi (I could dream, couldn't I?), I want a male chi puppy. I believe the male puppy would get along better and be submissive to his two big sister chis.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Well I had originally wanted a girl called Roxy but...........................ended up with Rocky!
I had been looking into getting a chi since ages but was a bit concerned about spending so much on a dog as it was my first dog. We were in talks at work as two emplyees were getting made redundant, I found out on the Monday night that my job was safe and completely by accident came across Rocky on the chamdogs website, he was the last one left of the litter and I knew it was just fate. So I had no choice for boy or girl.
The breeder sent me this pic of him at 7 weeks and I couldn't resist.................








I love my wee man soooooo much and would defo have another male despite his leg lifting, humping (even when neutered) and the red rocket coming out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Brody and Chopper mums, you are very lucky, your boy dogs have manners!!


----------



## browncat (Feb 5, 2008)

_Why did you chose the sex of your chi?_ 

Like many other members here, I took one look at Cha Chi and knew he was mine. It didn't matter what sex he was at that point.

_Did you look at any other chis (of the opposite sex) before picking yours?_

I've never looked at puppies with a specific sex in mind. Zoey was picked by my husband as a surprise birthday present (though I had final decision once we met her at the breeders). He thought a female would be better match for Chach.

_If you have both, which sex is more clingy (if any)?_

My boy is much more loving and clingy than my girl. As someone else said, my female is more like a cat when it comes to affection...all on her schedule.

Zoey is my very first female ever. And she's the complete opposite of any dog I've ever had. Stubborn and too clever for her own good, she's been a challenge these past couple of weeks. While she loves to cuddle, she's much more independant than Cha Chi. But housebreaking has been the biggest issue with her.

And in defense of male dogs, I also have never had those issues that people complain about. So either I've been very lucky in my specific dogs, or those behaviours can be controlled. Cha Chi has never lifted his leg to mark, I've never seen the feared "lipstick" and there's complete lack of aggression in him. He doesn't even bark. In fact, I fear that the little Girlface will be a bad influence and have my sweet boy doing all kinds of naughty things before long.


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

*Why did you chose the sex of your chi? *

I have 3 chis (2 girls, 1 boy)... I chose females because I favor them over males... and I chose my male because he was exactly what I wanted in a chihuahua besides his gender.

*Did you look at any other chis (of the opposite sex) before picking yours?*

With my girls... no. I knew I wanted girls and I was only interested in girls. I planned on getting a third girl, but like I said, Tucker was what I wanted.

*If you have both, which sex is more clingy (if any)?*

Tucker's only 12 weeks old so I really can't answer this yet.


----------



## bniles4 (Aug 4, 2008)

I love all the responses. Many people ask the difference or which is better, and I have no idea lol

Sophie squats and lifts her leg at the same time when she pees. She's around a lot of boy dogs she picked up on that lol

She loves to cuddle and is very clingy I figured cause she is my only chi baby.
Maybe a boy wouldn't be so bad after all?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I don't think anyone should rule out a boy just because he is a boy! Like others have said, there are all kinds of stereotypes about boys but they aren't always true. I had a girl standard poodle who was so dominant that she lifted her leg to pee! She was very sweet but aloof. Oh... and Brody squats to pee. He has never hiked his leg.

I have never had such a sweet and loving dog like we have in Brody. And like I said, humping can be controlled with a little training and redirection. Neuter at 6 months and you won't have those typical boy problems. 

So don't let prejudice and get in the way and rule out a fantastic boy! They can be the BEST!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

i love males over girls.

I always look more at the boys first then the girls, to me boys are more layed back than girls.

now everyone once in a while a girl will make me change my mind. All my girls are moody and crazy! lol 

but they are still loveing


----------



## Gisele (Jan 16, 2009)

I agree with Brodysmom, I wanted a LC female but I decided on the LC male because the breeder said he was a very calm little guy and because he was white. I have a white long hair cat and thought a a white LC chi would be cute together. He did turn out to be a great little dog and I'm happy about my decision.


----------



## SillySally (Jan 2, 2009)

Well since there is alot that likes white chi's if you are interested the breeder I got Emma from has a new born boy Chi that is going to be stunning! Hes all bright white with a spot of blue on his head and a spot of blue on his butt! Closest to pure white and those markings make him xtra special  He will be tiny too!


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

_Why did you chose the sex of your chi?_ 

I didn't. Although, this is my first female.

_Did you look at any other chis (of the opposite sex) before picking yours?_

Nope... she was a surprise

_If you have both, which sex is more clingy (if any)?_

I can't say, although she is my shadow.

I will add that all the male dogs I had were rather well behaved and never marked inside. No penis popping or whatever either. My girl spends as much time 'grooming' that area as they did. LOL 

...and she cocks her leg to pee. Seriously. 


If I were to get a second, it would be a male.


----------



## bniles4 (Aug 4, 2008)

I love hearing everyones views. I wanted to ask this, a long with why did you pick a long hair or short hair? i have a chihuahua for dummies (and this was my bible for training her, she knows all her commands and tricks, and listens) and there was section on boys or girls which is better whats different and long hair and short hair. I think LC are BEAUTIFUL but i didnt know how much or little they would shed. I wish I had found this site before hand. There is also a section for really awesome websites but this one is better by far, so i dropped a email to let them know about this one. Sometimes I wish sophie had longer hair, but i wouldnt change her for the world


----------



## iheartchanel (Mar 22, 2009)

Why did you chose the sex of your chi? 
I didn't have a choice. I went to the humane society with simple standards - any tiny dog with a personality that clicks with mine. I was just lucky to find exactly what I really wanted - a LC, super sweet, female chi. I just wanted a little girl first.

Did you look at any other chis (of the opposite sex) before picking yours?
On the internet, but I walked into the humane society and she caught my attention right away.

If you have both, which sex is more clingy (if any)?
N/A my little girl is super clingy though. I love it.

For those with just one, would you ever get a second chi of opposite sex?
Yes! I really want a little boy next, but if we end up checking out the shelter again for a new addition, ill be just fine with either.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Why did you chose the sex of your chi?
-Well, I wanted a little brother for Lina. So that's how I ended up with Boss.-

Did you look at any other chis (of the opposite sex) before picking yours?
-I had a chi of the opposite sex . Lina was my first and I chose a girl because I wanted to be able to put her in the cute little dresses lol.-

If you have both, which sex is more clingy (if any)?
-Hmm..they were both pretty clingy as puppies. Lina became more so after we got Boss because he demanded so much attention from us. After they got older though they sort of just did their own thing. Now that Boss is alone (and has been for a year now) he is pretty clingy. He sits at my feet most of the day and follows me from room to room.-

For those with just one, would you ever get a second chi of opposite sex?
-To tell you the truth, I'm not sure that I would get another female. I've said several times that I would feel like I was replacing Lina. Even though I know she could never be replaced . If I was lucky enough to get to have another chi, I would get another boy most likely. Unless a female just happened to fall in love with me first .-


----------



## Bethany (Mar 16, 2009)

*Why did you chose the sex of your chi? * Well, I had only chose my one female(Toodlelou),and somehow or another ended up with 2 more. I don't have a preferance over sexes. 

*Did you look at any other chis (of the opposite sex) before picking yours?*
I looked at a bunch of Chi's for a long time, and just really liked Toodlelou.

*If you have both, which sex is more clingy (if any)?*
I would say that out of my Chihuahua's Paco is definitly the most clingiest. If you are not petting him, or holding him anytime you are around him, he cries. The girls like to be held and pet, but they are more prone to go off and do their own thing. 

*For those with just one, would you ever get a second chi of opposite sex?*
Well, I have six dogs now, so I dont see another dog in the near future. But I think that if I would get another dog I would get a male because out of all the 10 dogs I've owned, the males have been less dominant. And because I'm better at naming boys than girls.


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

LOL, I literally got my dog like this:

Mom: Hey, your little brother is a softhearted twit.
Me: Why?
Mom: He bought a chihuahua puppy for me. I can't keep her here. You want? I know this breeder who will take her... BUT..
Me: A pocket dog???? LMAO, OK but I like them bigger.
Mom: Me too, but she is the sweetest thing. Really, you'll see.

So.. not really a choice. Though, I would like a LC. But, I love Kali's little spots...and I'd feel silly dressing a LC. Kali works for teeshirts, heh.


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

* Why did you chose the sex of your chi?* My family has always had females so I guess thats just what I have always been used to. I wouldn't mind owning a male though if the right pup came along.

*Did you look at any other chis (of the opposite sex) before picking yours?*
I stalked just about every local breeders website haha ..once I saw Chloe I HAD to have her.

*If you have both, which sex is more clingy (if any)?*
Well I have more experience with females...but Chloe is like my little shadow..she always has to know where I am. If I leave the house my sister says she waits by the door looking for me or sleeps by the door until I come back. My sister also says she doesn't act the same when I am gone (kind of mopes around with her sad pup face).

Although she does have to know where I am and always wants to be near me..she does have times where she likes to go off on her own and explore like any normal dog.

My boyfriend has a Male german shorthaired pointer and he is also very clingy too... he follows me everywhere.. even into the bathroom when I have to take a freakin pee. He also likes to go off and explore on his own too though.

For the most part I think the "clingyness" depends on the dogs personality I have seen both males and females be very clingy to their owners.

*For those with just one, would you ever get a second chi of opposite sex?*
I would definitely consider a male or female... I don't care as much as I used to as long as the pup had a fitting personality!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Why did you chose the sex of your chi? Because I wanted a little girl that I could buy cute pink stuff for.
Did you look at any other chis (of the opposite sex) before picking yours? I looked at all of the pups in the litter. Venus was the only girl, and the rest of the pups were brown and reminded Jer of his last chi, Missy.
If you have both, which sex is more clingy (if any)?n/a
For those with just one, would you ever get a second chi of opposite sex? Yes. Venus is very clingy to her daddy, so I'm hoping if we get a boy someday for Venus to play with, he'll be clingy to me.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

I started looking for a girl (still want one) but we seen Bailey and I just had to have him! Bailey hasn't marked anything, thankfully... and hopefully never will! 

He is such a momma's boy and cuddles with me, yet loves to play rough with his daddy. He hasn't humped anything since his neutering, then again all of his humpy friends are on vacation until his area is completely healed.... maybe longer.  

I can rub his belly without the lipstick coming out... it only comes out when he is SUPER EXTREMELY excited or in pain. Over all I am happy with having a boy, but I still plan to get a girl at some point.


----------



## SillySally (Jan 2, 2009)

I actually went both times looking for a short coat and both times came home with a long coat. I don't prefer one over the other but Sally had the personality we wanted and then when talking to Emmas breeder Emmas parents had the personality we wanted and so did previous pups from the same parents so LC Emma came home with us.

Sally is sheding something terrible right now and I guess she is blowing her winter coat but good lord she should be bald as much as she is sheding!


----------

